# Furniture shop with website



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to know if there are any cheap modern ( means ikea style) furniture shops which has a website showing their goods with prices.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm. The answer is probably 'in other countries'.

It really does seem odd (to me) here that businesses don't latch on to the fact that without a decent web presence, foreigners (and foreigners' money) find it extremely difficult to discover their existence / whereabouts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

UK USA stores have great websites but I have found that Spanish stores websites look very much like amateur work. It really isn't so much an Egypt problem it is just that the UK and USA are streets ahead.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One problem here is of course that Egyptian business men don't want to pay for anything.. they can't see that having a great website costs money to set up and will increase their turnover


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I had these two book marked:

In & Out Home Page

American furniture 

American Furniture is not cheap though.
Perhaps surprisingly, I have found that the majority of legitimate businesses have pretty good websites in Eygpt.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

busy woman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know if there are any cheap modern ( means ikea style) furniture shops which has a website showing their goods with prices.
> Thank you in advance.


Why not try Siro smart, the prices are listed under each style and include dimensions. Hope this helps you. Couldn't send url since I'm not an "official" member yet.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

busy woman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know if there are any cheap modern ( means ikea style) furniture shops which has a website showing their goods with prices.
> Thank you in advance.


I'll try it again since I have 5 posts : -Siro Smart-.


----------

